# HighPoint RocketRaid 3520 Management utility

## NismoC32

Hi, I was wondering of there are anyone here who have managed to get the RocketRAID Management Utility to work

in Gentoo ?

I have a RocketRAID 3520 controller with 7 1,5TB HDD configured with 3 RAID5 Volumes and I want to add a 8'th drive,

but to get to take advantage of the extra space it provides I need the Management utility to expand the RAID volumes.

So far I haven't managed to get it to work.

I also tried a fedora LiveCD and managed to get the WebGUI starting and detecting the RAID card but it did not see any of

the attached HDD  :Sad: 

Suggestion would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## danomac

I've just gotten the management interface working for my 2320. It took a lot of guesses and recompiling my kernel for bits that were missing.

I tried the GUI, and didn't get it to work. I'm using the console version successfully.

I managed to get the console version working. It needs legacy /proc/scsi support built into the kernel. I can see my raid arrays and get the driver to tell me information about the individual drives.

I've even written initscripts to start the daemon so I can have the management server daemon start at boot. I'll post them here:

/etc/conf.d/hptsvr

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation 

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2 

# $Header: $ 

# Hightpoint Management Server configuration 

# The directory where the configuration files are 

CONFDIR=/etc

# The location of the highpoint binary 

HPTBIN=/usr/bin/hptsvr

# Required files for hptsvr to start correctly

# Put the kernel module name for your Highpoint card in this file

REQFILES="hptcfg"

```

/etc/init.d/hptsvr

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

depend() {

        need logger

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting Highpoint Management Server"

        # make sure the configuration directory exists 

        if [ ! -d ${CONFDIR} ]; then

                eerror FATAL ERROR: missing configuration directory ${CONFDIR}

                return 1

        fi;

        # check for prescence of required configuration files 

        for f in ${REQFILES}; do

                file=${CONFDIR}/$f

                if [ ! -e $file ]; then

                        eerror "FATAL ERROR: missing required file ${CONFDIR}/$file"

                        return 1

                fi;

        done;

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --background --exec ${HPTBIN}

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping Highpoint Management Server"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --exec ${HPTBIN}

        eend $?

}

```

Here's some output from the console interface:

```

~ # hptraidconf

        HighPoint RAID Management Command Line Utility v3.3

Copyright (C) 2009 HighPoint Technologies, Inc. All rights reserved.

Login:******

Password:

HighPoint CLI>query arrays

ID    Capacity(GB)    Type        Status   Block  Sector   Cache            Name

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1          7000.86   RAID5        NORMAL     64k    512B      WT         STORAGE

HighPoint CLI>

HighPoint CLI>query arrays 1

ID:             1                   Name:           STORAGE             

Type:           RAID5               Status:         NORMAL              

Capacity(GB):   7000.86             BlockSize:      64k                 

SectorSize:     512B                CachePolicy:    WT                  

Progress:       --                  

ID      Capacity    MaxFree     Flag    Statue    ModelNumber

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/1     1000.12     0           NORMAL  RAID      ST31000340AS

1/2     1000.12     0           NORMAL  RAID      ST31000340AS

1/3     1000.12     0           NORMAL  RAID      ST31000340AS

1/4     1000.12     0           NORMAL  RAID      ST31000340AS

1/5     1000.12     0           NORMAL  RAID      ST31000340AS

1/6     1000.12     0           NORMAL  RAID      ST31000340AS

1/7     1000.12     0           NORMAL  RAID      ST31000340AS

1/8     1000.12     0           NORMAL  RAID      ST31000340AS

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HighPoint CLI>

```

I've found out it's fairly important to have it running. The interface can tell you if there's something wrong with the drives - it can get SMART information for individual disks.

----------

